# External storage - Mac Mini 2018



## Chris Hurst (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi everyone.

My current computer has just died, so I’ve made the decision to go new Mac mini (for several reasons - logic, osx amongst others).

I’ve never had to use external storage before, so I was wondering if anyone could suggest the best thing to use?

I’ve got a few SSD’s from my current set up that I could rehouse in an external set up, but never having had to do that before, I’m looking for any experiences that you may have had.

Thunderbolt enclosures I’m assuming? 

Thanks.


----------



## tav.one (Nov 24, 2018)

I bought 1TB T5 with my Mac Mini for now but I will definitely need more and need advice so +1 to your question.


----------



## chris massa (Nov 24, 2018)

Chris Hurst said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I’ve got a few SSD’s from my current set up that I could rehouse in an external set up, but never having had to do that before, I’m looking for any experiences that you may have had.
> 
> ...



This is priced well https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/blackmagicmultidock


----------



## tav.one (Nov 24, 2018)

chris massa said:


> This is priced well https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/blackmagicmultidock



Isn't this one a little outdated (no TB3) and still expensive?


----------



## kb123 (Nov 24, 2018)

No need for thunderbolt enclosures, as its USB C, you can pick up enclosures as cheap as £15


----------



## tav.one (Nov 24, 2018)

kb123 said:


> No need for thunderbolt enclosures, as its USB C, you can pick up enclosures as cheap as £15



Do you have recommendations?


----------

